# Poser 7 and vista



## vale46 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi all,

I use an animation program called Poser 7 and to say it is processor hungry would be a MASSIVE understatment. I have a brand new PC, its a PackBell I-xtreme. It has an intel core2 quad Q6600 2.40Ghz.chip set with 3gig of ram and 500gig of HD and i am running 32bit Vista Premium.

Now then, it also have an Nvida card which uses 1.5gig shared memory and has a dedicated 256mb on board.

So thats the gear, the program uses complex wire frame characters and very detailed texture mapps to create very realistic renders, either animated or stills for artistic application. All in all its a bloody good program...but !!!!

I have been told that Poser only uses 1 processor although i cant confirm that, When i have been applying texures the memory of the PC seems to fill up and unless i save and close, Poser ends up telling me there isnt enough memory to load the textures...frustrating. Also The program would sometimes crash just opening it but this has been resolved by someone descovering that in the Nvidia controll panel the threaded optmising should be set to ON rather then just default Auto.....this has indeed stopped the program crashing.

What i would like to know is can i optmise my PC or Vista to give Poser more Power/Ram/Cache or something ?

I am not too good with the tech side of things so if you have any ideas please use "****-ed talk" so i can undestand.

Just one last thing, I do weekly virus scans, defrag, updates etc so i would like to think my PC is running ok.

Thankyou in advance for any suggestions, 

Kindest regards,

Vale. ray:

P.S. here is a link for some info about Poser 7

http://shop.smithmicro.com/v2.0-img/...7/poseruk.html


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

> Windows 2000, XP or Vista
> 700 MHz Pentium class or compatible (1 GHz or faster recommended)
> 512 MB system RAM (768 MB or more recommended)
> OpenGL enabled graphics card or chipset recommended (recent NVIDIA GeForce and ATI Radeon preferred)
> ...


Your rig should be more than adequate. Is all of your system firmware up to date? Run Microsoft Update, and make sure you have the most recent versions of the firmware installed by checking them against the manufacturers' sites.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

vale46 said:


> Now then, it also have an Nvida card which uses 1.5gig shared memory and has a dedicated 256mb on board.


i would be inclined to disable this. the graphics card uses it's memory for the display and it has fast access to it. to use system memory as well compromises both the system memory and the graphics card speed. do you know the graphics model number?


----------



## vale46 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi and thanks for the responce, the card model number is :-

Nvidia Geforce 8400GS

Someone else suggested disabling the shared graphics but in the Nvidia control panel there isnt this option so how else can i disable it ?

Thanks again.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i would not be clued in enough to video cards to easily tell you more. i had a video card that used system memory, but at the time it needed it and that was over 2 years ago. i just don't remember.
i'd suggest starting a thread here specifying the system and explaining that you want to disable the shared memory option. this might need to be done at the BIOS level, but i'd guess it can be done using the OS.


----------



## vale46 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Freddy, i will do exactly that


----------

